# Best Scents for MP soap?



## Mir 22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Where do you guys find your favorite fragrance oils for MP soap?

Particularly, if you know of any good "bakery" scents, (e.g. bakery vanilla, a yellow cake scent, chocolate, mint, etc.) I would be extremely grateful.

*ANY* awesome scents, bakery types or not, would be of great help.

Thanks!

Mir


----------



## delynn (Jun 17, 2008)

*fragrance oils*

I use different companies. Peck is a good one ,I also use Cajun,LoneStar,Brambleberry, Wholesale Supplies Plus ,Glory Bee is good to but a little expensive. Delynn


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com is my favorite.


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 17, 2008)

My favorite is Save on Scents.

Try Chocolate Decadence...mmmmm!


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tabitha~ Any scent in specific that you think they do well? (wholesale supplies)

Delynn~ Also, any specific scents from those companies that you like?

kwahlne~ Thanks! I'm going to check it out! 

Anyone else have any particular favorites?

Please please please?  :wink: 

Mir


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have one "bakery scent" that I've tried and can recommend from wholesale supplies plus:  Chocolate Drizzle.  Smells JUST like brownies, yummm.


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you sunflwergrl !

Cute avatar by the way


----------

